# LR/Mogrify2 - The export post-processing filter failed to render the file



## Jeu (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi all,


I'm testing LR/Mogrify 2 and imported some images to an existing LR Catalog.
These files along with the watermark files in PNG format are located at the harddrive of my iMac.
The original files are located on my NAS because I wanted to rule out that this can be a reason for the error messages.




After setting up the watermarking export data I exported the files.
Every time I export an error message is popping up:


The export post-processing filter failed to render the file. (6)
    /Volumes/HD2/watermarked/testing-2.jpg


Whatever I change in the export settings (other watermark, other location of files) , it doesn't have any effect.




Am I missing something in the settings?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Jeu, welcome to the forum!

That was good thinking, ruling out the NAS. 

Is ImageMagick installed correctly for El Capitan and verified to be working? http://www.imagemagick.org/script/binary-releases.php

If so, you could post a screenshot of your settings to see if we can


----------



## Jeu (Dec 16, 2015)

Hi Victoria,


In OS X (El Capitan) LR/Mogrify2 has a built in version of Imagemagick is part of the installation process.
But as I was taking some screenshots to this this post I solved the issue.

LR/Mogrify is failing  if I leave the "Image Format" to "Original" in "File Settings" (which is the default setting).






If I choose any of the other file formats (TIF, PSD, JPG or DNG) LR/Mogrify performs OK.


Thanks for your reaction, the preparations to answer it lead to the solution.



Mathieu


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 16, 2015)

Jeu said:


> Hi Victoria,
> 
> 
> In OS X (El Capitan) LR/Mogrify2 has a built in version of Imagemagick is part of the installation process.
> ...



I do not remember Original being the default export option. Exporting as "Original" just creates a copy of the original file to a location of your choice without applying any of your Lightroom edits.


----------



## Jeu (Dec 16, 2015)

OK, so that's the function of original. That's clear and indeed it is not the default setting.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 16, 2015)

Denis de Gannes said:


> I do not remember Original being the default export option. Exporting as "Original" just creates a copy of the original file to a location of your choice without applying any of your Lightroom edits.



Just for the sake of clarity, Denis, exporting as "Original" does a little more than just creating a copy of the original file. In the case of proprietary raw files, all the associated changes are in fact included in an XMP sidecar file, and in the case of DNG, Tiff, Jpeg, etc., the associated changes are written into the XMP portion of the output file's header. So while any develop changes to a Jpeg, for example, aren't baked into the exported "copy" and thus not seen if you open the file in any standard file viewer, they WILL be seen if you open the file in an application (such as PS or LR) which is capable of interpreting that XMP data.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 17, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Just for the sake of clarity, Denis, exporting as "Original" does a little more than just creating a copy of the original file. In the case of proprietary raw files, all the associated changes are in fact included in an XMP sidecar file, and in the case of DNG, Tiff, Jpeg, etc., the associated changes are written into the XMP portion of the output file's header. So while any develop changes to a Jpeg, for example, aren't baked into the exported "copy" and thus not seen if you open the file in any standard file viewer, they WILL be seen if you open the file in an application (such as PS or LR) which is capable of interpreting that XMP data.



Does this happen with the Lightroom "default" or only if/when you have the option to "Automatically write changes to xmp" selected.
It is my understanding that the Lightroom default "only writes to the Lightroom Catalog".
I do not wish to test this, I use Lightroom in its default options.
i.e. I do not use .xmp files or DNG options.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 17, 2015)

Denis, it's got nothing to do with the Lightroom catalog settings, be they default or "Write XMP". When you export a file using the Image Format set to "Original", you are in effect saying to Lightroom "export this file, but instead of baking all the edits into the resulting file as you would do normally I want the image data of the resulting file to be a copy of the original, i.e. unchanged because of LR's non-destructive editing.....but of course I still want the edits included". And that's what Lightroom then does, as I described earlier.

You can easily test this yourself, with no need to change any of your Lightroom settings. Simply export any file (a Jpeg would be easier for the test) which has obvious changes from the original to its current state (e.g. apply B&W), using the Image Format of "Original". When the export is finished, open the exported file in a standard picture viewer and you'll see the original coloured version, but open the file in Photoshop or import it back into Lightroom and you'll see the edited version.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Dec 17, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Denis, it's got nothing to do with the Lightroom catalog settings, be they default or "Write XMP". When you export a file using the Image Format set to "Original", you are in effect saying to Lightroom "export this file, but instead of baking all the edits into the resulting file as you would do normally I want the image data of the resulting file to be a copy of the original, i.e. unchanged because of LR's non-destructive editing.....but of course I still want the edits included". And that's what Lightroom then does, as I described earlier.
> 
> You can easily test this yourself, with no need to change any of your Lightroom settings. Simply export any file (a Jpeg would be easier for the test) which has obvious changes from the original to its current state (e.g. apply B&W), using the Image Format of "Original". When the export is finished, open the exported file in a standard picture viewer and you'll see the original coloured version, but open the file in Photoshop or import it back into Lightroom and you'll see the edited version.



Ok, thanks Jim.


----------

